
KievII - An Audio/DSP JavaScript Library For Web & Mobile Audio Applications - Hirvesh
http://kievii.net/
======
Hirvesh
[Check out <http://www.functionn.in> for more web resources to keep you
functionn.in']

KievII is a JavaScript library which implements an audio/DSP component for
your web and mobile applications. It also provides you with a set of
predefined UI components which you can use as front-end for the audio/DSP
back-end.

It provides UI components such as RotKnob, Gauge, Curve, Area, Bar, ClickBar,
Button, Slider, WaveBox, and more. The KievII page has two demos, one a
monophonic bassline synthesizer controlled by a step sequencer and another a
real-time pitchshifter and low-pass filter effect. You can check more about
KievII out there.

